# Female Needed



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I just got 2 new birds, now thinking I have 2 boys and 2 girls...I was mistaken. I now have 3 males and 1 female!
I am in need of some more females now. Anyone have any females in the West LA area needing homes? Preferably after this weekend because I am building a new coop...(again )
Thanks all


----------

